# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قلم في الساحة : مامون ابوشيبة : راحت عليك يا غارزيتو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راحت عليك يا غارزيتو 
 

* عندما ألمح المريخ برغبة الجهاز الفني في تأجيل مباراة أهلي شندي التي كانت معلنة يوم الأربعاء على ملعب المريخ خوفاً على اللاعبين من الإرهاق وربما الإصابات.. سارعت اللجنة المنظمة بتأجيل المباراة!

* هل تعتقدون إن اللجنة المنظمة أجلت المباراة خدمة للمريخ وتقديراً لمشاركته الأفريقية حيث يستضيف المريخ بطل أفريقيا وفاق سطيف مساء الأحد القادم بالقلعة الحمراء.. في مباراة فاصلة ومصيرية بعد أربعة أيام من موعد مباراة أهلي شندي؟!

* أم أن التأجيل جاء لأن أهلي شندي في أسوأ حالاته هذا الأسبوع والبعثة عائدة من سيكافا مثقلة بالهزائم بعد أن إعتمدت على الإحتياطيين ولاعبي الرديف.. وهناك عدد كبير من اللاعبين الأساسيين لم يسافروا إلى تنزانيا ومتوقفين عن التدريبات وغير جاهزين البتة للمشاركة أمام المريخ إذا أقيمت المباراة يوم الأربعاء!!

* كل المؤشرات كانت تؤكد إن أهلي شندي سيتعرض لهزيمة ثقيلة أمام المريخ إذا أقيمت المباراة يوم الأربعاء.. وقد كانت الفرصة سانحة للمريخ للثأر من أهلي شندي وتأمين صدارة الدوري.. ولكن الأذكياء في الاتحاد سارعوا بتأجيل المباراة.. ربما كي يجد الأهلي الزمن الكافي للعودة للتدريبات بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين ورفع فورمة الأساسيين الغائبين عن المشاركة في سيكافا..

* غارزيتو لم يحسبها صاح، فهو يعتقد إن الأهلي شندي فريق قمة كبير والمباراة معه تعتبر مثل الديربي تستهلك كثيراً من طاقة ولياقة اللاعبين.. كما أن قوة المباراة ربما تتسبب في الإصابات.. ولهذا رغب في التأجيل وهو لا يدري إن الأهلي في أسوأ حالاته ولن يقوى على منازلة أي فريق هذا الأسبوع.. وكان يمكن للمريخ قهره بالإحتياطيين دون الحاجة للأساسيين وبالتالي راحت على غارزيتو فرصة ذهبية للثأر من أهلي شندي وإلحاق هزيمة كبيرة به وتأمين صدارة الممتاز وعبور محطة فريق اعتاد تعطيل فريقي القمة..

* صحيح إن أداء ثلاث مباريات دورية خلال أسبوع واحد وقبل أيام قليلة من مباراة وفاق سطيف المصيرية أمر يرهق اللاعبين ويستهلك طاقتهم.. لكن إذا كان هناك تأجيل كان الأحرى أن يتم تأجيل مباراة مريخ الفاشر المقامة اليوم، لأن هذه المباراة تفرض على لاعبي المريخ السفر ذهاباً وإياباً إلى أقصى غرب السودان.. كما أن المباراة تقام على ملعب سيء للغاية يمكن أن يتسبب في الإصابات فضلاً عن مهددات الأمطار باللعب على الوحل أو إلغاء المباراة لتقام في اليوم التالي إذا أفسدت الأمطار أرضية الملعب..

* كان يفترض أن يؤدي الهلال مباراته الدورية مع هلال كادوقلي (التعبان) بكادوقلي في أيام عطلة عيد الفطر.. ولكن مدرب الهلال الكوكي طلب تأجيل المباراة، واتضح إنه رتب أمره لقضاء عطلة عيد الفطر مع ذويه في تونس.. فقامت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بتأجيل المباراة.. وتم تحديد موعد جديد لها هو الخميس 6 أغسطس.. ولكن اتضح إن هذا الموعد يتضارب مع موعد مباراة الهلال والتطواني المقامة يوم الجمعة 7 أغسطس فتم تأجيل المباراة لأجل غير مسمى!!

* لماذا لم تحدد اللجنة موعداً جديداً لمباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي؟.. حيث كان يمكن تأجيل مباراة المريخ مع الأمل في عطبرة (الأسبوع 23) المحدد لها يوم الأربعاء من الأسبوع القادم 12 أغسطس أي بعد 72 ساعة من موعد مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف.. لتقام مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي (الأسبوع 22) في هذا الموعد..؟!


برنامج المريخ

* مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر اليوم ضمن مباريات (الأسبوع 20) ويغيب المريخ في (الأسبوع 21) وهو موعد راحته.. ومباراته مع أهلي شندي التي تم تأجيلها ضمن جولات (الأسبوع 22).

* وعقب مباراة وفاق سطيف الأحد القادم 9 أغسطس يتوجه المريخ إلى عطبرة ليلاقي الأمل يوم الأربعاء من الأسبوع القادم 12 أغسطس ضمن مباريات (الأسبوع 23).

* وبعده يعود المريخ ليستضيف الخرطوم الوطني بالقلعة الحمراء يوم الأحد 16 أغسطس ضمن مباريات (الأسبوع 24).

* وبعدها يغادر المريخ إلى الجزائر لمواجهة مولودية العلمة أحد أيام 21 و22 و23 أغسطس.. وبعد العودة من الجزائر يغادر المريخ إلى كادوقلي لمواجهة أسود الجبال يوم الخميس 27 أغسطس (الأسبوع 25) وربما تؤجل هذه المباراة ليوم أو يومين لأن المريخ إذا لعب في الجزائر يوم الأحد 23 أغسطس فرحلة العودة من الجزائر قد تستغرق ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام!!

* وبعد مباراة كادوقلي يعود المريخ إلى أمدرمان لاستضافة الهلال الأبيض بالقلعة الحمراء يوم الثلاثاء أول سبتمر (الأسبوع 26).

* وبعده يتأهب الفريق لأداء مباراته الأخيرة في مرحلة المجموعات عندما يستضيف اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري أحد أيام 4 و5 و6 سبتمبر بالقلعة الحمراء.. وبعده هناك ارتباط للمنتخب وربما أدى الفريق مباراته المؤجلة مع أهلي شندي.

* ويعود المريخ للدوري عندما يواجه النسور باستاد الخرطوم يوم الأحد 20 سبتمبر (الأسبوع 27).

* وإذا لم يلعب المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال سيستضيف الميرغني يوم الثلاثاء 6 أكتوبر بالقلعة الحمراء (الأسبوع 28).

* ويتوجه المريخ إلى الكاملين لملاقاة أهلي مدني يوم السبت 10 أكتوبر (الأسبوع 29).

* ويختتم الفريق مبارياته في الدوري عندما يستضيف نده الهلال في القلعة الحمراء يوم الإثنين 19 أكتوبر (الأسبوع 30 والأخير).. ولا ندري شيئاً عن مباريات الفريق في كأس السودان والمفترض أن يواجه الخرطوم الوطني..

* هناك توقعات بهطول أمطار غزيرة هذا الأسبوع.. ونأمل ألا تتأثر مباراة وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد بهطول الأمطار.. لكن ينبغي تجهيز أحذية المطر والتدرب بها.. وضع كل التحوطات حتى لاحتمال تأجيل المباراة لتقام عصر اليوم التالي الإثنين!!

* أرجو أن يفكر غارزيتو في مقترحنا بإشراك الغانيين اوكرا وكوفي معاً في مباراة وفاق سطيف.. بغرض التأثير العاطفي على الحكم الغاني لامبتي.. فحديث نجمي المريخ مع الحكم باللهجة الغانية المحلية ربما يؤثر على الحكم فلا يظلم المريخ على الأقل!!

* الحكم صديق الطريفي (بتاع بكري المدينة) الذي ادار لقاء الهلال وهلال الأبيض قتل المباراة في دقائقها الأولى عندما تجاهل مخالفة نزار مع المدافع وتركه يعكس الكرة ليحرز كاريكا هدف الهلال الأول..
* نزار وقبل أن يعكس الكرة شات المدافع عند أسفل القدم فأطاح به في الهواء مترين.. في ذمتك يا صديق الطريفي ده ما فاول؟! 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رايك سليم استاذ ابو شيبه فعلا متى كان الاتحاد يحرص على مصلحة المريخ فقرار التاجيل السريع لمباراة الاهلى لشيئ فى دواخل هؤلاء القوم
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*التأجيل من مصلحة المريخ، حتي ولو افاد الأهلي شندي.
                        	*

----------

